# Converting C Clamps



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The early years of The Router Workshop show featured C clamps Bob and Rick converted for easier use. You can purchase modified C clamps from Oak Park. BrianS and I recently did a photo shoot of the process to help new members who wish to make their own.

You will need 1" Oak or other hardwood dowel, rubber crutch tips and epoxy.

Start by measuring the inside depth of the crutch tips. Cut the dowel to this length. As shown in photo 1 drill a hole for the screw end. The red device is an inexpensive depth stop that screws onto the drill bit. You can also wrap tape around the bit to create a depth stop. Photo 2 shows a scrap piece of 2 x 4" that has had a 1" hole drilled in it and the dowel inserted with the hole down. The router is set up with a 1/4" bit raised 1/4" above the mounting plate. The fence is positioned so the dowel will be centered on the bit.(note the Oak Park clamp)
In photo 3 the wood has been run over the bit so a slot is cut into the dowel. I flipped the wood over so you could see the result. This method prevents the dowel from splintering. Photo 4 shows the slight taper ground onto the dowel end to make it easier to insert into the crutch tip. Drill a small hole in the end of the crutch tip to allow air to escape when you insert the dowel. Fully insert the dowel into the crutch tip and lightly sand the end if needed. Place the sliding bar handle into a vice and cut off one end and slide the clamp off. Cut off a section of the bar about 7/8" long and insert it into the clamp. You can use a hack saw to do this, I used a cut off wheel. Mix your epoxy and glue the clamp into the wood, fill the slot level with epoxy as shown in photo 5. To make it easy to hold the clamp in place while the epoxy set we tightened the clamps on the edge of my drill press table and lowered it. This kept everything nicely aligned. Photo 6 shows the end result, 6 clamps converted for easy use.


----------



## Router mann (Nov 2, 2010)

Mike,
Thanks. Might be easier on my elderly hands than the T-grip.


----------



## o9watts (Apr 30, 2008)

*and then there are bar (F-) clamps*

As someone who grew up with stout sliding bar clamps (now often called F-clamps) in all sizes that already sport wooden cylindrical handles, it seems these might also work. I've always liked their 'quick-set' capability over C-clamps, though of course C-clamps have their place too.


----------



## Paul Sonnichsen (Oct 3, 2010)

A good idea, thanks for the information. Paul


----------



## Kernsy390 (Mar 4, 2009)

I like them, beats the little T handle that I have on mine.


----------



## 63562 (Nov 19, 2010)

Great idea. Must try tomrrow.
Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I Don't want to high jack Mike's post but here's just one more way..

=============


----------



## garyhill (Sep 26, 2010)

Good idea, I would add using pvc pipe with epoxy would work great for outdoor applications. I use two c-clamps to attach my satellite dish to the picnic table when camping, it makes a quick 'tripod' that won't tip over or move in a wind, and almost every campsite has one.


----------



## mtnmaniac (Aug 24, 2010)

garyhill said:


> Good idea, I would add using pvc pipe with epoxy would work great for outdoor applications. I use two c-clamps to attach my satellite dish to the picnic table when camping, it makes a quick 'tripod' that won't tip over or move in a wind, and almost every campsite has one.


Now THAT'S camping!!!...


----------



## kentigren (Dec 13, 2007)

In appreciation of the other thing I do; I cut the tee off of the clamp, bored a hole in a golf ball to suit the size of the screw shaft and epoxied it in place. I have now used this modification for years without any problems.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

kentigren said:


> In appreciation of the other thing I do; I cut the tee off of the clamp, bored a hole in a golf ball to suit the size of the screw shaft and epoxied it in place. I have now used this modification for years without any problems.


Golf balls also work very well as handles for files too.


----------



## tinman101 (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike said:


> The early years of The Router Workshop show featured C clamps Bob and Rick converted for easier use. You can purchase modified C clamps from Oak Park. BrianS and I recently did a photo shoot of the process to help new members who wish to make their own.
> 
> You will need 1" Oak or other hardwood dowel, rubber crutch tips and epoxy.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea i will be doing that to all my clamps thanks to you for that


----------



## iLovo (Jan 21, 2011)

Mike said:


> The early years of The Router Workshop show featured C clamps Bob and Rick converted for easier use. You can purchase modified C clamps from Oak Park. BrianS and I recently did a photo shoot of the process to help new members who wish to make their own.
> 
> You will need 1" Oak or other hardwood dowel, rubber crutch tips and epoxy.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this very clear and detailed description Mike. I have to admit or confess that I am not familiar with this tool so I read your outline with added interest.

May I ask a silly question please? How do you find these clamps, modified as you describe work? Perhaps I should, before asking that question, really admit my ignorance, how and when do you use these clamps? I just have not come across them before but that, I believe, says something about my experience!

Richard


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Richard. You would use these clamps just about anywhere you need a clamp. The main difference with these is you get rid of the bar on the handle of the clamp, and replace it with the crutch tip, or golf ball if you prefer that method. Easy to grab to tighten, but it doesn't stick out and get in the way like the bar can.


----------



## kentigren (Dec 13, 2007)

*Another variant*

After watching Bob with some of his earlier clamp modifications and a review of the materials lying around I settled on golf balls. Drill a hole in the ball of the same size as the end of the stem on the clamp screw and epoxy into place. The ball is easy on the hands but the dimples provide good traction. I did this years ago and have never had a problem with them.


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, I like the golf ball idea as used one's are a lot less expensive than cane tips. When was the last time you found a cane tip near the links?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Well John you could always do a drive by at a nursing home... just kidding.


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 11, 2009)

Ouch, somewhere an older woodworker in Compton is sweating... LOL


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Mike said:


> Well John you could always do a drive by at a nursing home... just kidding.


Heck, that way you can take the whole crutch, and you don't have to bother about the dowel. :dirol:


----------



## glwatson (Aug 31, 2011)

*better way on the c*

I like the idea of getting rid of the bar to tighten the clamp...


----------



## Maryland CNC (Jul 27, 2014)

Mike said:


> The early years of The Router Workshop show featured C clamps Bob and Rick converted for easier use. You can purchase modified C clamps from Oak Park. BrianS and I recently did a photo shoot of the process to help new members who wish to make their own.
> 
> You will need 1" Oak or other hardwood dowel, rubber crutch tips and epoxy.
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

I know I'm late on this but I just made mine and they are awesome! Thanks for posting this. Thumbs up to you!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

They do make life easier Sam. Good to see you!


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Oh yes they do thank you. I still have my old Oak Park clamps. Here some pictures.


----------

